# Boat Names - Long List



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm overwhelmed by the response of names for my boat. I expected 15 maybe 20 names but between Tidal Fish and Pier & Surf you guys have submitted a whopping 99 names. What can I say but thanks? They are all great and deciding the final name isn't going to be easy. From the 99 I've selected 14 that truely represent my love for both fishing/boating and trains/model railroading. 

That being said I need your help one more time by casting ONE vote from the list as your favorite. I'll take the top FIVE vote getters and make a final decision from there. 

Chesapeake Steamer 
Chessie Gandy Dancer 
Chug-N-Tug 
Cow Catcher 
Iron Striper 
Reel Caboose 
Reel Tender 
Sandy Dancer 
Sea Tender 
Sea Tracks 
Sea Train 
Striper Express 
Track-N-Fish 
Wet Rails 

Thanks again for all your help. I'll let this run through the weekend.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I like Cow Catcher, seems perfect for your boat.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You know where I stand.*

*Track-N-Fish *  Looks like in two or three weeks I'll be in the same situation. It's been fithteen years since I've had to name a boat, it's not a easy thing to do. But I'm going to call the Luhrs what she is. *The BattleWagon* .....Tightlines










*The BattleWagon*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I like it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hate to agree with th ol pharte but TrackNFish is th best of the list.


----------

